
Australia now has encryption-busting laws as Labor capitulates - tomtomau
https://www.zdnet.com/article/australia-now-has-encryption-busting-laws-as-labor-capitulates/
======
__d
I'd like to see:

\- Apple, Samsung, HP, Dell, Lenovo, etc, suspend imports to Australia

\- Apple, Amazon, Microsoft, Google, Facebook, etc (anyone significant who
provides a service to Australians) suspect their services to Australian geo
IPs.

I can't see much other hope for getting it repealed ...

------
luckylittle
How nice, you wake up in the morning and people from other countries are
messaging you about this and it's nowhere in the news here. Smells fishy.

